# Are there any muscles I can focus on that will add an extra "dimension" to my physiqu



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

*Are there any muscles I can focus on that will add an extra "dimension" to my physiqu*

Question:I’m getting ready for a competition this summer and I really want to set myself apart. Aside from the basics, are there any muscles I can focus on that will add an extra “dimension” to my physique? Answer:That is an excellent question. When I prepare for a competition myself I am always thinking in terms [...]

*Read More...*


----------

